# uplevel 9 speaker audio system



## lacruze (Jul 9, 2011)

i have searched, but no info. question: what are the main differences with my base sound system on my lt rs compared to the ltz audio with sub?

can i install the stock sub and amp to my audio system?

thanks.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

The Pioneer system has two additional 6x9's in the rear deck and a center channel in the top center of the dash. It also has the external amp and specific equalization. I don't know if anyone has tried it but I don't think you can just add the amp to your car because it's not like an aftermarket amp and requires specific wiring to already be in place in the car. The other thing is that if your car doesn't come with the Pioneer system then you would have to cut holes in the rear deck carpeting and insulation to be able to hear the speakers correctly. I'm pretty sure you cannot add the center channel in the dash either, unless you like a very involved project!


----------



## Kartoon (Jul 26, 2011)

I bet they have a different package tray for those cars, or even just cut holes out and screw in speaker grills?

What do the package trays look like in cars that have the pioneer systems?


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Kartoon said:


> I bet they have a different package tray for those cars, or even just cut holes out and screw in speaker grills?
> 
> What do the package trays look like in cars that have the pioneer systems?


The rear shelf is a different part number and has the cut-outs and attached speaker grilles. I'm not positive but if they are like every other Chevy sedan they are not removable grilles, you have to remove the whole shelf to change the speakers. You would also have to cut a hole in the insulation under the rear shelf because in the cars with the standard speakers there are no holes in it.


----------



## lacruze (Jul 9, 2011)

same part number for both the lt and ltz. the rear subs will fit any lt, and costs me $45 each. wiring and amp is another $225. these are my cost from dealer. after install, i would need a software update. will keep everything posted.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

lacruze said:


> same part number for both the lt and ltz. the rear subs will fit any lt, and costs me $45 each. wiring and amp is another $225. these are my cost from dealer. after install, i would need a software update. will keep everything posted.


The part number is probably the same for the LT and LTZ because the Pioneer system is not standard on either, you have to order it on the LTZ too. So it would make sense that the part number is the same. I might be misunderstanding what you are saying but just make sure you're getting the rear shelf with the cut-outs.


----------



## lacruze (Jul 9, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> The part number is probably the same for the LT and LTZ because the Pioneer system is not standard on either, you have to order it on the LTZ too. So it would make sense that the part number is the same. I might be misunderstanding what you are saying but just make sure you're getting the rear shelf with the cut-outs.


 
my rearshelf already has the cutouts. just need to add the 6x9 subs, i can get for $45 bucks, and gm amp for $200 or so. i am only waiting for my tech to get to me if i need to upload an update to the head unit. my volvo needed a software update to control the optional subwoofer.


----------

